# Goodbye, Cooper



## ruger123 (Feb 24, 2016)

Cooper only lived with me for a week, but I loved him. He had terrible DM and wasn't able to move the lower half of his body. He was depressed after losing his mom and his home. He stopped eating and drinking. Thursday morning I noticed he could barely move his front legs. 

I took him in to the vet (the same vet his mom had been taking him to all his life) and they said he was in bad shape. The decision was made that Cooper would go see his momma in heaven. 

I have always said that dogs are psychic. They know what we are thinking and feeling, and they know what's happening. I told Cooper he would be seeing his mom in a few minutes, his whole demeanor changed. He was happy. He knew. I'm telling you, he knew. And when his soul slipped away, I felt him. I have said goodbye to lots of animals but this is the first time I have felt it like this. 

I miss him. He was a good sweet boy. I hope I get to meet him again someday.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I believe they know. How is the other one doing? Did they get to go say good bye to his mom? Well now Cooper is back with her where he wanted to be.


----------



## ruger123 (Feb 24, 2016)

They were by her side when she passed away. I think that's so good for them, to know that she's gone rather than feel abandoned. The other dog, Tiki, is doing fantastic. I really think Cooper hung around just long enough to help his mom over the bridge and then help Tiki get acclimated here. 

Tiki is a LOVE. he is so sweet and friendly and wonderful. Despite his age, he has been playing and wrestling with the other dogs. I made sure he got to see Cooper when I brought him home, to say goodbye, and Tiki and Ruger (my young GSD) helped as we buried him. 



llombardo said:


> I believe they know. How is the other one doing? Did they get to go say good bye to his mom? Well now Cooper is back with her where he wanted to be.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, sweet boy, I hope it is all better for him now.
Sheilah


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor sweet boy. I hope he's healthy and running free now beside his mom. RIP, Cooper. 

I think you will see him again one day, too, Ruger, they know the ones that love them.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

It isn't often that the human is waiting on the other side for her best friend. The reunion must have been so joyful.

You have done an amazing thing for these two and their mom. 

The epitome of kindness and love right from the beginning.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you so much for being what they need for you to be.


----------

